# Sublingual Hematoma



## coding303 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am having trouble finding a code for Sublingual Hematoma.  Please help    (the Pt does have hyertension if that helps)


----------



## preserene (Jan 28, 2011)

528.79 -  Other oral epithelium disturbances, the more closer code I could fix


----------



## preserene (Jan 28, 2011)

Coding314 said:


> I am having trouble finding a code for Sublingual Hematoma.  Please help    (the Pt does have hyertension if that helps)



The next  possibilty could be 529.8  glossocele which is as hemorrhage in the tongue as per the Index ICD -9


----------

